# Các yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chi phí xây dựng kho lạnh



## kholanhmiennam (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Các yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chi phí xây dựng kho lạnh​Một kho lạnh được lắp đặt và đưa vào sử dụng, được tạo nên từ nhiều yếu tố khác nhau nên _chi phí xây dựng kho lạnh_ cũng phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như công suất kho, sản phẩm bảo quản, chất liệu vỏ kho lạnh…

Chất liệu vỏ kho lạnh​Là vật liệu cần thiết cho bất kỳ kho lạnh nào và giá thành của chúng phụ thuộc theo thị trường. Hiện nay có hai loại vỏ chính là:  Vỏ EPS và vỏ PU. Tùy theo dải nhiệt độ sẽ tính toán và lựa chọn panel:


Panel EPS ( Polystyrene) với xốp trắng tỷ trọng từ 18-22 kg/m, 2 mặt bọc tôn mạ màu hoặc bọc nhựa PVC 0.41mm – 0.8mm, các tấm panel EPS được liên kết với nhau bằng liên kết âm dương và bắn đinh rút.
Panel PU (Polyurethane) với 3 lớp, lớp giữa là xốp với tỷ trọng 38-42kg/m3, độ chịu nén 0,2 – 0,29 Mpa; Tỷ lệ bọt khí 95 %2 mặt bọc tole mạ màu ,Inox 304 hoặc bọc PVC 0.41mm – 0.8mm, liên kết của các tấm panel PU là mộng sập hoặc khóa camlock.
Cách lựa chọn Panel _thi công kho lạnh _phù hợp cho các dải nhiệt độ :


Nhiệt độ (độ C)Độ dày Panel PU (mm)Độ dày Panel EPS (mm)550750751001075 – 100120-18 ~ -25100 – 125175-40150200
Cửa kho lạnh​







Chất liệu: Cửa kho lạnh sẽ được làm bằng chất liệu inox là chính. Trong _báo giá lắp đặt kho lạnh_ thì giá lắp đặt cửa kho sẽ có sự chênh lệch nếu sử dụng loại inox khác nhau (inox 304 hoặc 201).
Kích thước: Ngoài chất liệu thì kích thước của cửa kho lạnh cũng làm thay đổi báo giá, vì cửa kho lạnh có nhiều kích thước khác nhau nên giá thành _thiết kế kho lạnh, _lắp đặt thi công cũng sẽ thay đổi.
Kiểu thiết kế: Cửa kho có hai hình thức mở, là kiểu mở bản lề và kiểu mở trượt ngang trong. Cùng một module có kích thước và chất liệu giống nhau, kiểu mở cửa quyết định đến _chi phí đầu tư kho lạnh_
Hệ thống máy lạnh trong kho lạnh​Hệ thống kho lạnh là yếu tố quan trọng nhất tác động đến chất lượng, hoạt động của kho lạnh. Vì vậy đây cũng là yếu tố khiến cho _báo giá kho _có sự chênh lệch lớn đến như vậy.

Do trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại máy lạnh của nhiều thương hiệu cũng như xuất xứ khác nhau nên giá thành của chúng cũng sẽ có sự chênh lệch nhất định. Giá thành của hệ thống máy lạnh phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào model máy, kiểu máy, thương hiệu…

​Xem thêm: Kho lạnh

Thông tin liên hệ:

Email: info@lapkhlanh.net
Website: lapkholanh.net
Hotline 0779.600.672


----------

